# Shipping online orders



## DigitalSuicide (Aug 28, 2006)

Doing print on demand for our web store, wondering if any one else is doing this and what your work flow is from order to shipping


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

No different than any other method really. 1. Receive order/payment 2. print (or pull from inventory for us non POD shops). 3. ship.


----------



## DigitalSuicide (Aug 28, 2006)

How do you keep track of orders while they are being printed/pulled from stock, thinking of clear folders and small boxes to help with the day to day orders coming in


----------



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi, I was one of the unfortunate owners of an EmbroidMe store. (That story for another time), however we used a dry erase production board and boxes approx 12" x 15" x 1" which we kept the work order, sample sew out if needed, or print out of design and any other instructions. Each box was numbered and coincied with number on the production board where you also dated when a job came in so it was fairly easy to see what was due up next. Hope this was helpfull


----------



## DigitalSuicide (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes, thanks. I'm going about it just about the same way


----------



## eplchamps0304 (Jan 21, 2013)

splathead said:


> No different than any other method really. 1. Receive order/payment 2. print (or pull from inventory for us non POD shops). 3. ship.


I really like your site design. Its clean, simple and pleasing to the eye. May you share your hosting company.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

eplchamps0304 said:


> I really like your site design. Its clean, simple and pleasing to the eye. May you share your hosting company.


Thanks! We use Shopify and the site was done with a Theme purchased from Shopify's Themestore.


----------



## eplchamps0304 (Jan 21, 2013)

splathead said:


> Thanks! We use Shopify and the site was done with a Theme purchased from Shopify's Themestore.


Thanks. What pricing plan are you on?


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I've used Shopify in the past as well. Worked well for standard items.


----------

